# Three more for your non-viewing pleasure.



## ferny (Oct 8, 2004)

:mrgreen:






I like this one (except for the creases). The negative looks even better. I'm trying to get it onto the computer but you have to catch it just right to see it so scanning isn't any good. I'll try using the digital camera later.





This is the first time I've tried to fiddle with the emulsion. I tried to add texture to the sky. The scanner hasn't picked it all up. It isn't a very good photo.





I wish I'd have got more of the base of the church but I would have had to sit on someone&#8217;s stone to do so. Well, that or an electric fence and neither were gonna happen!   There is more sky above the church that I thought there would be. I'm still getting used to the camera.

I have a second one, the same as the last here. I set the camera to lighten the picture when I was going to get some photos of some horses in shadow. I didn't get any horse shots and forgot to change the camera back. The church came out almost white. I've placed the emulsion onto a glass. I'll get a picture of it. It needs a light liquid in the glass to see it properly. Does anyone know of a good way to fix these lifts to the glass? It'll wash off if I'm not careful won't it?


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 8, 2004)

Huh... You weren't kidding.. I can't see them.


----------



## terri (Oct 8, 2004)

These look good, Ferny.   Top one is a little dark, but I happen to like the wrinkles in the emulsion.     

I'm not certain what you're asking about putting the emulsion on glass, though.   Do you mean you want some kind of liquid substance on the glass to help the emulsion adhere to it?   If so, try some gel medium.   I use Liquitex brand, but I can't tell you if you can get that over there.   It's a small plastic jar of matte gel medium, and I've applied it by brush (or broad finger strokes, not sure it matters) and put emulsion down on it.   If you don't want it to stay there forever, a gentle wash will remove it before it's completely dried.   

I say again - I also like the paper you use for your lifts.   It always looks great.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 8, 2004)

I love the wrinkles too! And Im still wondering how the hell you get your lifts so perfect! That paper you use  is badass buddy, great stuff!


----------



## ferny (Oct 8, 2004)

I've got the picture on the glass, I'm worried about it rubbing off. When it gets washed for instance. Would clear varnish work, if done carefully? Or is there something better or even no need?
Here's the glass. Sorry the bad picture.






I gave all of my print a quick iron to flatten them a bit. They were all curling up at the edges. I ironed all of the pictures without problems. But bits lifting off of the one of the front of the church (the one with the dark tree in the top left), which happened to be the last one I ironed. There must have been bits with air under them after it had dried. I didn't like that image, until I ironed it. I was just starting to like it to. :mrgreen:

Thanks for looking and the kind words.


----------

